# 'Giant' Pig-like Animal Discovered Hidden in Remote Amazon Jungle



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 7, 2007)

A new species of wild pig previously unknown to science has been discovered in the Brazilian jungle. 



The large creature grows to a length of more than four feet and is almost twice as heavy as its nearest relative. 

Named the 'giant peccary', the creature was unknown until the skins and bones of animals killed by local hunters came to the attention of Dutch biologist Marc van Roosmalen.

*img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/11_01/GiantPeccaryNHPA_468x330.jpg


The pig-like animals do not travel in large herds and prefer to remain in small family groups while its well known relatives tend to travel in herds of hundreds. 

Mr van Roosmalen, from the National Institute for Amazon Research in Manaus, has caught the giant peccaries on film. 

The animal, only known to live along the remote banks of the Aripuana river, is thought to be endangered by the illegal timber trade and road building. 

Local tribes call it "Caitetu Munde", which means "great peccary which lives in pairs" and may have been spotted by an American rubber-cutter, John Yungjohann, who worked in the Amazon from 1906 to 1919. 

In his book "White Gold" he talks of three different "bush pigs" including a "great big one".

*img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/09_02/rainforestDM1109_468x286.jpg

He wrote: "They travel in pairs, and are very lively. They will attack on sight - either you have to be swift and a sure shot or climb a tree." 

Larger than the other species, the giant peccary is more slightly built with longer legs and a relatively small head. It also has different markings and walks almost silently. 

While other peccaries dig up the ground in search of seeds and roots, this one mostly lives off freshly fallen fruit. 

Researchers have pointed out that "unprecedented" illegal extraction of timber and gravel was taking place in the Rio Aripuana region. 

Roads had also been cut through the area, opening it up to centres of high population and large-scale agriculture. 

They have recommended that the giant peccary be placed on the International Union for Conservation of Nature and Natural Resources' Red List of threatened species.
*www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=491773&in_page_id=1770


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 7, 2007)

we still dont know.. how may such animals exists.!!


----------



## praka123 (Nov 7, 2007)

^wt r u saying


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 7, 2007)

i said " still we dont know how many such animals exists on earth" (undiscovered)


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> i said " still we dont know how many such animals exists on earth" (undiscovered)



isnt it something related to interspecies breeding ?


----------



## sai_cool (Nov 7, 2007)

maybe..

but there are loadz of new species yet to be discoverd...


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 7, 2007)

^ Yeah.. thats wat i mean... few experts has said that more than a million underwater species are yet to be discovered.

@ praka


----------



## nvidia (Nov 7, 2007)

It looks nice..


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 7, 2007)

its the future pet animal


----------



## praka123 (Nov 7, 2007)

@santhosha:next time be careful what u write in excitement.I have read that and thats why my question in #3


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 7, 2007)

@ praka... lol... ok... Just said that for JOKE


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2007)

deep sea water is full of secrets unearthed.

I hav seen some video about alien creatures in deep 4000-5000 meters dark sea water. They all are incredible, having self illumination and other abilities. Even some talks abt telekinesis(ability to control by others by mind) is going for these creatures.


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 11, 2007)

yeah still there r million of species to be discovered n the oceans holds many unknown secrets. its all very fascinatin


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 11, 2007)

Next will be 100 foot Anaconda of Amazon Jungle which is  extinct according to scientist


----------



## rajasekharan (Nov 22, 2007)

we did not had many so called extinct species discovered . . thats a rare finding . . i guess less than 10 from 1900 to till date :-l. . its that many wont be able to adjust to the varying climate . . but its amazing how earths climate is stable for past million years ---- i wonder , when the next ice age is gonna happen .if temperature rises globally , we will sure hit ice age soon


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 22, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> Next will be 100 foot Anaconda of Amazon Jungle which is  extinct according to scientist


They are not sure about THAT one. amazon jungle is very deep. You can't easily observe all parts of the amazon jungle from anywhere. its difficult to accept that a specie has been extinct from the amazon forest.


----------

